# Barista Pro Warm Up



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi everyone

Im a new owner of a sage barista pro, I've done my best to try and find the answer before posting so apologies if it is covered.

I am curious to know, should my machine warm up from just turning it on? Should the PF become warm, top of the machine (cup rack) also become warm?

ive seen a lot of you say to do various warm up procedures such as a double, single, single, double to get the machine temp up and warm up the PF which I've been doing, but I've also heard people say their machine gets warm just by turning it on and waiting which my machine does not do.

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I believe the pro is thermojet same as bambino so only heats when water is running - it won't feel hot on the machine unless you pull lots consecutive shots.

Look at bambino warming routine on here too for tips 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've had the pro since December. I always pull two single dose shots with nothing in the basket before pulling an actual shot. For me this seems to ensure the first shot I pull is a decent temp for drinking.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

No it won't.

For optimal results I find 3 shots with the pressurised basket in fully heats the system


----------



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies, very helpful


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> No it won't.
> 
> For optimal results I find 3 shots with the pressurised basket in fully heats the system


 Sorry no it won't what?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Tunn300 said:


> Sorry no it won't what?


 I was answering the OPs Q. No it won't warm up by just switching on. As it just stays dormant.


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> No it won't.
> 
> For optimal results I find 3 shots with the pressurised basket in fully heats the system


 Thanks for clarifying. 👍


----------

